# Let's gather all the members here who speak Spanish!



## elhombre03

Es correcto: ¡Juntémonos a los miembros aquí que hablan español!

I wanted to say "Let's gather all the members here who speak Spanish!"

Gracias

_Moderator's note
The title should be the original phrase to be translated without any additional words. Thank you.
Bevj_


----------



## aparraud

Maybe "let's gather here all the members who speak Spanish!" would be better, and then:
"¡Reunámonos aquí todos los miembros que hablan español!"


----------



## Aviador

Concuerdo con EppurSiMuove. Otra forma de redactar esa idea sin alterar mucho el texto original sería: _Juntémonos con los miembros que aquí hablan español_; _Juntémonos con los miembros que hablan español aquí; Unámonos a los miembros que aquí hablan español_ o _Unámonos a los miembros que hablan español aquí._
La posición del adverbio _aquí_ es importante, así como la preposición que se usa con el verbo _juntar_ y con el verbo _unir_.


----------



## elhombre03

Pero quiero que "aquí" se refiera al grupo en linea, no al lugar en que la gente hable español. Me avisáis! Gracias


----------



## Aviador

Ya veo, pero yo, al menos, no usaría ese adverbio con el significado que quieres darle. En lugar de _aquí_, yo usaría alguno de los demostrativos _estos_; _esos_ o _aquellos_:_ Juntémonos con esos miembros que hablan español._


----------



## elhombre03

Entiendo. Pero se puede decir "Juntémonos con los miembros que aquí hablan español aquí en la universidad."? 

Sería redundante decir "aquí en la universidad"? En inglés, you can say "...here at the university" para enfatizar que estás también en la universidad así como los receptores del discurso. 

Gracias!


----------



## Aviador

Es que _aquí_ sólo se usa para referirse a lugares. Hasta donde yo sé, nadie lo usa como sustituto de los demostrativos. Por ejemplo, en tu oración _Juntémonos con los miembros que aquí hablan español aquí en la universidad_, ese adverbio aparece redundante justamente porque sólo se entiende referido dos veces a al mismo lugar, la universidad.
Sí es natural decir algo como: _Juntémonos con los miembros que hablan español aquí en la universidad._


----------



## jsvillar

There are two possible translations:
Juntemos a: Let's gather some people (you gather those people, you are not in the group)
Juntémonos con: Let us gather with some people (you gather with them, you belong to the group)

When I read your sentence in English I understand you are organizing, so even if you speak Spanish you don't belong to the group, so I would say ¡Juntemos aquí a los miembros que hablan español! (you gather them here) or ¡Juntemos a los miembros de aquí que hablan español! (you gather those Spanish speakers that are here)


----------



## jsvillar

Respecto al doble 'aquí': lo que he dicho antes, uno es dónde están, y el otro es dónde los juntas. Pero aunque la frase "Juntémonos con los miembros que aquí hablan español aquí en la universidad." podría ser teóricamente correcta, no se entiende y suena fatal: Let's gather here with the people that talk Spanish here at the university


----------



## S.V.

With_ de_ might be the one you want._ Hand me that thing there. Dame la cosa de ahí_. We add _de _to avoid confusing_ ahí_ as describing the verb, since adverb position is freer in Spanish, like others have mentioned. Its position can make it clear (next to the noun), or a verb that cannot be confused with a location or movement: Todos aquí somos miembros. _Todos los de allá __fueron_ (rather than_ todos allá fueron_). _Ese hombre allá me insultó. El perro de allá corre_.

Your verb is _gather_, so _ahí_'s position can also be confused. See other people put it inside a _que_... phrase describing _miembros _(_all the members who..._). That solves it too._ Juntemos a todos los miembros que aquí hablan español. Juntémonos todos los que aquí hablamos español._


----------



## chileno

elhombre03 said:


> Es correcto: ¡Juntémonos a los miembros aquí que hablan español!
> 
> I wanted to say "Let's gather all the members here who speak Spanish!"
> 
> Gracias
> 
> _Moderator's note
> The title should be the original phrase to be translated without any additional words. Thank you.
> Bevj_


Let's gather all the members here who speak Spanish! =Juntemos aquí a todos los miembros que hablan castellano* or* Juntemos a todos los miembros que hablan castellano aquí en este grupo etc....


----------



## ArgentoNico

EppurSiMuove said:


> Maybe "let's gather here all the members who speak Spanish!" would be better, and then:
> "¡Reunámonos aquí todos los miembros que hablan español!"



"¡Reunámonos *acá *todos los miembros que hablan *castellano*!"[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aviador

ArgentoNico said:


> "¡Reunámonos *acá*..."


Bueno, eso depende de qué quieras decir. Si te refieres a un lugar poco definido, vago, entonces _acá_. Si te refieres a un lugar bien precisamente definido, entonces _aquí_.


ArgentoNico said:


> "... los miembros que hablan *castellano*!"


Bueno, aquí eso lo decimos igual. En el hilo Adjetivo para doblajes al español con acento español me acabo de referir a eso.


----------



## jilar

elhombre03 said:


> Let's gather all the members here who speak Spanish


Let's gather= Juntemos o reunamos.
All the members= Todos los miembros.

Así hay dos posibilidades:
1. Reunamos a todos los miembros.(No es seguro que tú seas miembro, puedes serlo o no)
2. Reunámonos todos los miembros.(Es seguro que tú eres un miembro del grupo)

Si tu "here" equivale a " of the group", en español diríamos, todos los miembros *de* aquí.


----------



## ArgentoNico

Aviador said:


> Bueno, eso depende de qué quieras decir. Si te refieres a un lugar poco definido, vago, entonces _acá_. Si te refieres a un lugar bien precisamente definido, entonces _aquí_.
> 
> Bueno, aquí eso lo decimos igual. En el hilo Adjetivo para doblajes al español con acento español me acabo de referir a eso.





Aviador said:


> Bueno, eso depende de qué quieras decir. Si te refieres a un lugar poco definido, vago, entonces _acá_. Si te refieres a un lugar bien precisamente definido, entonces _aquí_.
> 
> Bueno, aquí eso lo decimos igual. En el hilo Adjetivo para doblajes al español con acento español me acabo de referir a eso.


----------



## ArgentoNico

¡Reunámonos acá [aquí]* todos los *que hablan castellano!" 

Qué vos tengas un día re copado...
Chau chau


----------



## jsvillar

ArgentoNico said:


> ¡Reunámonos acá [aquí]* todos los *que hablan castellano!


Pues ahora me parece que si es 'reunámonos' debería ser 'hablamos'.


----------



## ArgentoNico

jsvillar said:


> Pues ahora me parece que si es 'reunámonos' debería ser 'hablamos'.[/QUOTEa
> 
> no dá che. Tengas una re linda tarde.
> Chau


----------



## ArgentoNico

jsvillar said:


> Pues ahora me parece que si es 'reunámonos' debería ser 'hablamos'.


JaJa .....Tenemos que cambiar la sintaxis. Jaja


----------



## ArgentoNico

jsvillar said:


> Pues ahora me parece que si es 'reunámonos' debería ser 'hablamos'.


Decíme che. ¿Cúal es "la oración" que vos querés traducir?


----------



## jsvillar

La frase original es "Let's gather all the members here who speak Spanish!"
La discusión ha derivado en la diferencia que existe si el hablante se incluye o no (reunamos vs. reunámonos) y la colocación y significado del aquí (sitio donde están y sitio donde se reunen). Para la versión en la que el hablante se incluye, he comentado tu versión: ¡Reunámo*nos* acá [aquí] todos los que *hablamos* castellano!


----------



## chileno

jilar said:


> Let's gather= Juntemos o reunamos.
> All the members= Todos los miembros.
> 
> Así hay dos posibilidades:
> 1. Reunamos a todos los miembros.(No es seguro que tú seas miembro, puedes serlo o no)
> 2. Reunámonos todos los miembros.(Es seguro que tú eres un miembro del grupo)
> 
> Si tu "here" equivale a " of the group", en español diríamos, todos los miembros *de* aquí.



En ese caso....*del* grupo acá/aquí


----------



## chileno

elhombre03 said:


> Entiendo. Pero se puede decir "*Juntémonos con los miembros que aquí hablan español aquí en la universidad*."?
> 
> Sería redundante decir "aquí en la universidad"? En inglés, you can say "...here at the university" para enfatizar que estás también en la universidad así como los receptores del discurso.
> 
> Gracias!



Suena mal.

Por favor escribe tu nueva versión en inglés.


----------



## ArgentoNico

chileno said:


> Suena mal.
> Por favor escribe tu nueva versión en inglés.


@chileno ¿Cómo andás? 
JaJa....Exactamente che. *Suena RE MAL*. ¿Cuál es la oración que quieren que vos y yo traduzcamos?


----------



## ArgentoNico

Buen día che - ¿Qué tal estáis? @jsvillar @chileno 



jsvillar said:


> La frase original es "Let's gather all the members here who speak Spanish!"
> 
> <<All members who speak Spanish, let's link up here!>>. ¿Os parece? Avisadme.
> 
> ¡Qué paséis un re lindo día!


----------



## chileno

ArgentoNico said:


> @chileno ¿Cómo andás?
> JaJa....Exactamente che. *Suena RE MAL*. ¿Cuál es la oración que quieren que vos y yo traduzcamos?



La siguiente era la original


elhombre03 said:


> Let's gather all the members here who speak Spanish!



Y ahora le pido que escriba lo que piensa en inglés de lo que él está rindiendo en castellano.

*"Juntémonos con los miembros que aquí hablan español aquí en la universidad"*


----------



## ArgentoNico

chileno said:


> La siguiente era la original
> 
> 
> Y ahora le pido que escriba lo que piensa en inglés de lo que él está rindiendo en castellano.
> 
> *"Juntémonos con los miembros que aquí hablan español aquí en la universidad"*


 
@chileno @jsvillar Yo escribiría, <<All members who speak Spanish, let's link up here!>>.
¿Os parece? Avisadme. 
-Nico-


----------



## ArgentoNico




----------

